# RML - Rusina Mining



## yogi-in-oz (9 May 2006)

Hi folks,

RML ..... a price spike early today and another
high-volume day, as well ... sellers thinning
again, now.

happy days

 yogi


----------



## emu2 (21 April 2007)

Hi yogi. Yair I've been in abour 6 months, Reckon has potential to fly If Co. reports come good. Certainly Holding & Watching & suspect will be opening my Purse to let a few more moths out sooner rather than later. C > b.


----------



## siempre33 (29 April 2007)

can't believe this one has escaped the attention of the boards almost completely....

their Philippines Nickel/PGM project is potentially world class....
a contract to mine 5 million tonnes over Nickel laterite "over-burden" 
has been signed, with work to commence in May....

a Hong Kong group owns 11.26 million shares of RML through HSBC...

http://www.rusina.com.au/


----------



## jammin (29 April 2007)

siempre33 said:


> can't believe this one has escaped the attention of the boards almost completely....



It may have escaped this board but it hasn't escaped everyones attention.
The volume traded since 19th April has been pretty good with the SP going from 0.26 to 0.60.  I am waiting to see if the retrace on Friday has further to go before the upward march is recommenced.


----------



## siempre33 (29 April 2007)

a promo "puff piece" from Taipan investment group, written around March 20..
excerpt...

"Since 1975, a highly secure mining and exploration venture known as "The Project" has remained dormant on a remote island in the Philippines, locked down and kept tightly under wraps by its original owners. Deemed "no longer profitable," operations were shut down and the site was abandoned. 

For miles in every direction, access to the site has been blocked off to all but a select few who can approach the island with proper clearance and authorization.  

To the rest of the world, The Project is forbidden territory.  

But in 2003, entry was quietly granted to a small Australian mining company. 

Project owners allowed this tiny company complete access to the site. 

It was permitted to run tests and take samples of the soil and surrounding grounds back to its private labs in Australia.  

All of these proceedings were conducted in secret, without an ounce of publicity or announcement until much later...   

... and they were all quietly guided by mounting market pressures including the hand of the world's most ambitious superpower, China. 

The reason for this -- as this small mining company discovered through its research, is that The Project's site is home to one of the world's largest and only unexploited reserves of a precious metal that China is absolutely desperate for.  

In fact, The Project currently holds 33 million tons of this sought-after metal... 95% of which is graded as "pure." 

And now, this little-known mining company, which currently trades for only 22 cents per share, has acquired the rights to restart The Project and aggressively mine the site for the vast deposits of this rare metal that China is consuming at a record pace.  

Demand is driving a "partnership" between this tiny company and China -- ensuring that a sizeable percentage of the vast metal reserves flowing into the Far East will be coming directly from them. 

And when The Project commences operations this summer, I fully expect this Australian mining stock's price to hit upwards of $2 in a matter of months."

GEE! what co. could this be about?.....


----------



## siempre33 (29 April 2007)

Taipan promo for Rusina, II....written April 9, 2007.....[I have since noted]...

"The Project is one of those stories that comes along very rarely. The kind of story that the deeper you dig, the more potential for outstanding returns you'll find. 

Think about it, you've got: 

China, the world's newest superpower, biggest consumer of natural resources and largest producer of stainless steel... 
A severe shortage of nickel, the critical ingredient to stainless steel, throughout the world... 
A highly secured and sealed-off mine in a remote island of the Philippines that's been shut down to nickel miners for over 30 years, but contains some of the world's largest nickel deposits... 
A tiny 22-cent mining company, anointed to be the one to finally reopen "The Project" and acquire the sought-after nickel that China is desperate for... 
That one last mystery factor I mentioned earlier, which is driving prices of raw materials such as nickel, through the roof and that I believe could actually accelerate this Australian miner's value even higher than 809%... 

This Company's Key to an Even 
Bigger QUADRUPLE-DIGIT Gain... 
This last catalyst for profits is the Commodities Super Cycle.  

A Super Cycle occurs when demand for a certain class of goods or materials hits new highs at the same time as the supply of these materials is drastically low.  

And after a depressed commodities market that lasted through most of the 1980's and 90's and bottomed out around October 2001, where huge quantities of natural resources were bought up at bargain-bin prices, that exact set of circumstances came to life. 

And when they did -- the opportunity for shrewd investors became limitless. 

Just look at the facts -- in the past four years since the Commodities Super Cycle began, the Reuters Jefferies Commodities Index, a listing of 23 exchange-traded commodities, including nickel (the precious metal The Project was designed for), has soared over 91% to reach the highest price levels in its 60-year history."


----------



## siempre33 (30 April 2007)

quarterlies released....

HIGHLIGHTS DURING QUARTER
• JORC compliant nickel limonite resource estimate completed
• Pit deepening program returns world class grades including 3.2m @ 2.94% Ni
• Drilling commences on Acoje Saprolite resource
• Mining contract with major Philippine listed contractor DMCI announced
• Rusina and DMCI jointly investigate pig iron smelter
• Direct shipping of 50,000 t laterite approved for 3rd Quarter 2007
• Demand for nickel laterite ore from China continues to grow

also, it has been posted elsewhere that RML has US$15.7 Billion in-situ metals value at Acoje, estimated...


----------



## Damuzzdu (6 May 2007)

Got on to this one a few days ago....from a scan that I run across ASX.

Classic spike with the off the scale vol, then sell off on thinning sellers over the next few days.

Trades in london on LSE...up 16% on Friday 

Muzza

DYOR


----------



## rocka1 (7 May 2007)

*resina minerals RML*

HI everone does anyone out their have information on resina minerals as I have noticed share price increases with large volumes traded. I have bought on the top end and would like to know whether I should maybe sell or hold onto it.  rocka1


----------



## l3vip (7 May 2007)

Does anyone know why there is a trade halt on Rusina Mining? I have researched through google and have not found any clues.


----------



## rocka1 (7 May 2007)

Rusina is on trading halt pending announcement check out their media releases at asx one of interest dated 20 - 4 -07 is worth a read the company was finalising agreement with a local miner as to satisfy phillipines ownership regulations also doing drilling may have something to do with one of these. regards rocka ps indicative price is .545


----------



## ww2zombie (7 May 2007)

Damuzzdu,how do you run a scan overASX to pick up the activity in RML?
l3vip	Does anyone know why there is a trade halt on Rusina Mining? I have researched through google and have not found any clues.
Today 12:10 PM
rocka1	HI everone does anyone out their have information on resina minerals as I have noticed share price increases with large volumes traded. I have bought on the top end and would like to know whether I should maybe sell or hold onto it. rocka1
Yesterday 05:24 AM
Damuzzdu	Got on to this one a few days ago....from a scan that I run across ASX.

Classic spike with the off the scale vol, then sell off on thinning sellers over the next few days.

Trades in london on LSE...up 16% on Friday 

Muzza


----------



## rocka1 (7 May 2007)

rocka1 said:


> Rusina is on trading halt pending announcement check out their media releases at asx one of interest dated 20 - 4 -07 is worth a read the company was finalising agreement with a local miner as to satisfy phillipines ownership regulations also doing drilling may have something to do with one of these. regards rocka ps indicative price is .545



Find good reading material for rusina at fire fox site http://www.proactiveinvestors.co.uk/articles/article.php?RMLA may be of some interest to members.


----------



## rocka1 (7 May 2007)

I just checked indicative price on market depth it is now .555 for rusina thought some members would like to know cheers


----------



## Damuzzdu (7 May 2007)

ww2zombie said:


> Damuzzdu,how do you run a scan over ASX to pick up the activity in RML?




www2zombie,

I run Metastock, and have designed an exploration to look for breakouts on across every ASX stock. I look for share prices that are under $1.00 and stocks that have had their prices rise by over 20% looking back 2 days. I then filter these stocks by the volume to weed out those where volume is really thin. RML first appeared on 19/4, then again on the 20/4, and then blow me down again on 26/4. Something was up. Totally off-the-scale volume on 26/4/07, no announcement, and no speeding ticket from ASX. They had received a speeding ticket on 20/4/07 and replied by highlighting a number of reasons why the possible increase in the share price. Hmmm 

The weekend had enabled to do some research on RML and when i saw they had JORC resource of 33.15 million tonnes grading 0.95% Ni, 0.07% Co representing 315,000 tonnes of contained nickel. That spark my interest.
That's an IGV of $US9.4B using Ni at $US30k. Ni is of course $US51K right now.  

Entered on 30/4 at 0.48c (much lighter volume day), and oh so nearly got shaken out 2 days later when it fell heavily to close at 0.41c, but held on. At the time i was thinking i'm probably very silly, but...

With the rise in london on friday evening was looking forward to trading this morning, but it went into trading halt, why - anyone guess.

Cheers
Muzz

PS Used same princples to enter into AQD on 2/5..but I seem to be 1-2 days out each time  More refinements on my entry prices maybe needed...???


----------



## Damuzzdu (8 May 2007)

Despite being halted in Australia, RMLA continues to trade in London.

Now at 26.16p up another 9% 

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## stoxclimber (8 May 2007)

There  will be an  annoucement  regarding a transaction of the Ni project before market open tomorrow.


----------



## rocka1 (8 May 2007)

rml share price in london is currently at .28  up 16 %   also rml just  released a statment check it out at asx site rml requested trading halt in london but monday was a holiday they were also told it was not possible to halt trading for tuesday thats why they are still trading they said they will release info if transaction of some sort was successfull or not at the end of londons trade day and will also do the same before the asx stock market opens wed cheers rocka


----------



## dubiousinfo (9 May 2007)

RML opies are currently trading at a 5c discount to the heads. 20c opies with expiry March 2008.

Summary of announcement released today


> Rusina Mining Limited (ASX code: RML; AIM “RMLA”) is pleased to announce that
> the Company has signed an agreement with AIM listed United Kingdom nickel
> group European Nickel PLC (AIM “ENK”) to fund a heap leach trial and feasibility
> study on Rusina’s Acoje deposit in the Philippines.
> ...


----------



## dubiousinfo (10 May 2007)

RML opies look like opening at a 6c discount again. An arbitrage like this never lasts very long, either the heads will come down to the opies or the the opies will rise to meet the heads. My money is on the opies rising. Grabbed some yesterday at 20c and will look to top up again today.


----------



## Ruprect (10 May 2007)

dubiousinfo said:


> RML opies look like opening at a 6c discount again. An arbitrage like this never lasts very long, either the heads will come down to the opies or the the opies will rise to meet the heads. My money is on the opies rising. Grabbed some yesterday at 20c and will look to top up again today.




Dubious, you are dead right. This doesnt make any sense at all. Difference of 5 cents now. If anything, it should be 5 cents the other way.

CFE has options, CFEO which have an OCT 08 expiry, and they are trading at a 6 cent premium to the SP. 22.5cent option, 43.5 cent SP, 27 exercise price = 6 cents.

Options here seem to be the better buy. These things do tend to correct themselves though, so im just sitting and waiting.


----------



## Ruprect (10 May 2007)

RML powering along in some heavy late trade. Broken the 50c barrier, a good sign. Oppies are still at a 6 cent discount!


----------



## JMcDog (10 May 2007)

Yes, I picked up some oppies today at 22c which was, at the time, a 6c discount.  By exercising the options at 20c I'm well ahead already.  Crazy but I like it!  Fat Prophets also put out another buy on RML this week apparently...  Happy trading!


----------



## Ruprect (14 May 2007)

Yes, be good to see this one take off. Bit surprised that the announcement last week didnt shoot this one much higher. In fact, its pulled back slightly.

I hold oppies here, i think it has some good potential - not to mention the fact that the oppies have been well undervalued, although have returned in the last few days to be at a .05c discount to the sp. I hate setting anything remotely like a price target, but given the oppies dont expire until march 08, at current prices, they should be trading at least at a 4 or 5 cent premium.

But as they say, the market is always right!

One thing that has occurred regularly in recent days is the pull back in RML in early trade, followed by a strong rally after midday. The pattern is very interesting.


----------



## rocka1 (15 May 2007)

HI all has anyone heard any news on rusina as price is currently up 14 % today  volume seems to be fairly healthy for morning trade


----------



## Ruprect (15 May 2007)

rocka1 said:


> HI all has anyone heard any news on rusina as price is currently up 14 % today  volume seems to be fairly healthy for morning trade




It wouldnt surprise me if the market is taking account of the good announcement last week. While there was speculation prior, the announcement didnt give RML a boost, it actually pulled back.

Other than that, im not aware of anything. But if they have good news, i wont complain. Oppies up 7c today. But still at a discount...wish i had more cash!


----------



## rocka1 (15 May 2007)

Thanks for the info I bought a heap 2 weeks ago at .55 ordinary shares I'm just breaking even, I'm going to hold for the long term the share price 7 years ago was 5.00


----------



## rocka1 (16 May 2007)

Rusina depth and volume looking good on opening hopefully it may even crack the all time high ,whats members thought today cheers rocka ps doyr


----------



## Ruprect (16 May 2007)

rocka1 said:


> Rusina depth and volume looking good on opening hopefully it may even crack the all time high ,whats members thought today cheers rocka ps doyr




Its looking good, running to the same pattern as yesterday, rising well, before pulling back just a little for much of the day.

Keep an eye on the late trade, finished very strongly again yesterday, as it has done for the last week.


----------



## Lachlan6 (17 June 2007)

Gday all. (ELL) has caught my attention after looking at the chart. Very nice ascending triangle pattern in play at the moment, with January, March and May attempts at the $0.2 level. Notice that the first two are pretty much equidistant in time from each other, just an observation, which may mean the next attempt is maybe another month away. Regardless though whenever it is and if it can break through this level, I will jump straight in.


----------



## Rimtalay (7 August 2007)

*Rusina says direct nickel shipping continues*
6-August-07 by Edited announcement


Latest News


*West Perth-based nickel company Rusina Mining NL has confirmed its plans to ship laterite ores this quarter, telling the market today it remained on schedule. *

The full text of a company announcement is pasted below

The Company is aware of many reports and posts in various forums that claim that the Direct shipping market for nickel laterite ores has ceased, and that Rusina shall not be shipping nickel laterite ores this quarter. The Company strongly disagrees with these reports.

The Company will transport higher grade nickel laterite material (1.5% Ni) from Acoje to the Port through its partner DMCI Holdings and remains on schedule to make its first shipment this quarter.

There continues to be buyers for >1.4% Ni in laterite, though grades lower than this are currently difficult to sell as a result of traders accumulating a large stockpile of low grade material in China. There is still a small premium offered for >1.7% Ni in laterite.

The nickel "pig-iron" market is erratic, with decreased demand from stainless steel producers for lower grade "pig-iron" (4-6% Ni) now that the Nickel price has fallen. There remains a demand for higher grade laterites used for producing higher grade "pig-iron" (>7.5% Ni) and ferronickel (>25%Ni)

As reported in the latest Quarterly report, DMCI has obtained the requisite permits and licences to construct and operate their port in Santa Cruz and construction of the temporary loading facility has commenced. Once this is complete, and inspected by the transhipping contractor, a shipping date and firm sale contract may then be set.


----------



## moses (22 August 2007)

RML is another mining stock that may well be on its way to making a nice recovery with plenty of upside to go. Today sees a 20% rise in SP to 38c.


----------



## moses (23 August 2007)

RML also has a very nice Neilson SMA chart indicating a sudden rise in after market buying pressure immediately preceding its rise in SP over the last few days.


----------



## moses (1 November 2007)

RML has broken out today with volume and would have been posted on the Outstanding Breakout Alert thread except its been closed


----------



## BlingBling (1 November 2007)

moses said:


> RML has broken out today with volume and would have been posted on the Outstanding Breakout Alert thread except its been closed




Put in an order this morning at .36 and missed the boat.
Fat Prophets have a buy on it. 
Bugger


----------



## lazyfish (1 November 2007)

moses said:


> RML has broken out today with volume and would have been posted on the Outstanding Breakout Alert thread except its been closed




Hey moses, that last candle looks wrong to me, I was pretty sure it came below 40 cents at one point today.


----------



## DionM (1 November 2007)

lazyfish said:


> Hey moses, that last candle looks wrong to me, I was pretty sure it came below 40 cents at one point today.




It opened at 0.395 according to ASX data, but I had a buy order from last night at 0.405 that didn't get filled until almost an hour after opening trade; so I don't think any trades actually happened at that price...


----------



## Rimtalay (17 November 2007)

Chromite supply problems mount.
Print This Page E-Mail 
11/16/2007 07:10:52 AM EST
CHEMICAL BUSINESS NEWSBASE - INDUSTRIAL MINERALS

The unexpected shutdown of Benguet Corp's Masinloc chromite mine in the Philippines has aggravated the already tight chromite supply situation in Asia'. Operations at the Masinloc mine, the Philippines' sole producer of refractory grade chromite with a capacity of 100,000 tonnes/y, have stopped abruptly with no official announcement from Benguet's management. The owner of Cofermin Rohstoffe GmbH, a European chromite trader which has a contract with Benguet, said that the mine was reportedly flooded and investment was required to pump the water out. The closure has generated much confusion as chromite demand has been particularly strong. The mine's output is exclusively dedicated to the refractory market. The mine, which is also called the Coto chromite deposit, is also a supplier to the Asian market, where chromite is enjoying robust demand. China, in particularly, is using increasing amounts of metallurgical grade chromite, which is produced as a by-product of refractory-grade chromite. China's booming stainless steel industry has helped drive prices for non-metallurgical grades of chrome. Some players are hopeful that the supply situation would improve with the discovery of new chromite sources. Lanxess said that its ore reserves increased 80 M tonnes following additional exploration in its Rustenburg chromite mine in South Africa's North West Province. The UK's Chromex Mining Plc is also set to start work on the Mecklenburg Project to mine chromite ore, while Oregon Resources Corp is working to develop a heavy minerals production in Oregon, USA, including production of surface-mined chromite ore.


----------



## HobieYak (28 November 2007)

Hi All,
Anyone have any updates / news on what is happening to RML ? - it's price has been falling since the beginning of November.


----------



## alphman (28 November 2007)

HobieYak said:


> Hi All,
> Anyone have any updates / news on what is happening to RML ? - it's price has been falling since the beginning of November.




Yeah, the ongoing delays aren't doing the company any good, but hey, it comes with the whole "Phillipines" package.

From what I've heard, the port is complete so shipment of the first sample should occur anytime now if it hasn't already.  The saprolite resource drilling is also complete, assay results are in and the company is currently calculating the new JORC resource estimate with the aim of publicising it in December.

The company is holding their AGM tomorrow (Thursday 29th November 2007, 10:00am WST) so the market should have a clearer picture then.  I would expect an update on all fronts including the status of negotiations regarding long term DSO contracts.  I wont be going though...


----------



## HobieYak (29 November 2007)

OK Thanks Alphman,
Hopefully things will turn around, there were lots of good reports on RML a while ago but I thought I'd jinxed them when I bought some. I'll hold on for a while yet.


----------



## alphman (12 August 2008)

*RUSINA’S MANAGING DIRECTOR EXERCISES 3 MILLION OPTIONS AT PREMIUM TO MARKET PRICE*

Rusina Mining NL (ASX:RML, AIM:RMLA) is pleased to announce that 3 million options have today been exercised by the Company’s Managing Director and Chief Executive Officer, Mr Robert Gregory. 

The options were exercised at a price of A$0.164 cents – representing a 26% premium to Rusina’s closing price on the ASX last night of A$0.13. 

“The exercise of the options above the current market price is a clear signal to our valued shareholders, and the broader equities market, that Rusina’s management and the Board firmly believes that the ordinary shares on issue in this Company and as traded on the ASX, are significantly undervalued,” Mr Gregory said. 

“Rusina has emerged in 2008 as a maiden nickel producer from our flagship Acoje project in the Philippines, has struck financial, research, project development and mining agreements with international and Philippine national resources majors, and is well placed for project scale-up with little dilution to existing shareholders. 

“That is a significant position in this current equities climate for any young producer and the exercise of options above market values is testimony to what we see is a solid near, medium and long-term outlook for Rusina.” 

Yours faithfully 

Mark Hanlon 

CFO & Secretary


http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080812/pdf/00868799.pdf


----------

